# Auctions suck



## 1938airflow (Jul 12, 2017)

This is why auctions suck. 




 

 

 

 

This bike was at an auction today. I thought head up thare not hearing from anyone around me that no one would know what it is or at least being able to get it cheap. Lol not at all the case. Bike started at 500 i jumped in at 750 almost sold it for 750 then 800 dollars and jumped all the eay to 1750 and i stoped bike sold to a guy for 1775 man not a good day for me. I drove a hour and 45 minutes just to look. I hope to bike at least gets a wash and good tires. Only one scratch on the front fender and looked like the auction people did it.


----------



## highship (Jul 12, 2017)

it will probably get parted...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2017)

Crap....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 12, 2017)

Same bike? https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/shelby-airflow-girls.114038/


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jul 12, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Crap....



Yes,---Crap Indeed.... Sorry Buddy....Cowboy


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Same bike? https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/shelby-airflow-girls.114038/



Yeah


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 12, 2017)

You win some, and you lose some.
At least you gave it a shot.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2017)

highship said:


> it will probably get parted...



Maybe not. I heard a couple picked it up and may join the Cabe soon. See, not all is lost


----------



## Reesatheresa (Jul 12, 2017)

Rest assured, the bike did find a good home.  I am the new owner of it.  I have no plans to part it out.  It is a now a part of my personal collection.  So far, it is cleaning up beautifully.  It has many baths in its future.  The tires cleaned up nicely and the tubes are holding air.  

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2017)

Reesatheresa said:


> Rest assured, the bike did find a good home.  I am the new owner of it.  I have no plans to part it out.  It is a now a part of my personal collection.  So far, it is cleaning up beautifully.  It has many baths in its future.  The tires cleaned up nicely and the tubes are holding air.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



Good to hear. Please share your progress. I know many of us would love to see her all prettied up again.


----------



## Reesatheresa (Jul 12, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Good to hear. Please share your progress. I know many of us would love to see her all prettied up again.



I will be sure to post pictures of her progress.  This bike is causing quite a buzz on a few forums.  [emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Jul 12, 2017)

Reesatheresa said:


> I will be sure to post pictures of her progress.  This bike is causing quite a buzz on a few forums.  [emoji12]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



Yes and a big buzz at That! Tim 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## oskisan (Jul 13, 2017)

I find it interesting that the east coast guys were putting a $700-$800 price tag on this bike repeatedly on facebook... Someone was looking to buy this bike for $200-$300 to flip is for $700+.
Makes me want to move back east... Fordmike65: you got a good deal at $1775, with a speedometer. original front lens, to top it off! Keep me in mind if you ever want to part with it.
Ken-


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 13, 2017)

oskisan said:


> I find it interesting that the east coast guys were putting a $700-$800 price tag on this bike repeatedly on facebook... Someone was looking to buy this bike for $200-$300 to flip is for $700+.
> Makes me want to move back east... Fordmike65: you got a good deal at $1775, with a speedometer. original front lens, to top it off! Keep me in mind if you ever want to part with it.
> Ken-



I did have interest in this beautiful Shelby and was ready to pay the "California Price" for her, but it didn't work out this time. Instead she's now in a local collector's hands where it looks like she'll be well cared for. 
@Reesatheresa


----------



## partsguy (Jul 13, 2017)

No use in crying about it, somebody just wanted it more. It was won fair and square. At least it wasn't a back-door deal!


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 13, 2017)

partsguy said:


> No use in crying about it



Yup, yup, yup.  Can't attempt to buy them at 1/2 price and the cry when you don't win.


----------



## Reesatheresa (Jul 13, 2017)

Foxclassics said:


> Yes and a big buzz at That! Tim
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Tim- It was good to meet you today. We appreciate the tips you gave us.  A guy we know from Chicago said it was on the Old Bikes group.  I have yet to see it.  I sent a request to join, but it is still pending.  -Theresa

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Jul 13, 2017)

It was great meeting you guys also.  When you get a chance look at the post from me on Old Bike group 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## oskisan (Jul 13, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I did have interest in this beautiful Shelby and was ready to pay the "California Price" for her, but it didn't work out this time. Instead she's now in a local collector's hands where it looks like she'll be well cared for.
> @Reesatheresa





Whoops... sorry Fordmke65... I thought you were the new proud owner...

Reesathereas: you got a good deal at $1775, original front lens, nice original paint, , with a speedometer (stewart warner) to top it off! Keep me in mind if you ever want to part with it.
Ken-


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 13, 2017)

*Great looking Shelby ... A little bar keepers friend on the rims - A light wipe down - new grease - pop a set of Johns US Royal Chain tires on her & she is back as a rider - appears to have a new lease on life with the new owner Reesatheresa - Congrats - well bought on this complete untouched original bicycle - Looks like she'll be RIDDEN not HIDDEN ... Ride Vintage - Frank*


----------



## Reesatheresa (Jul 13, 2017)

oskisan said:


> Whoops... sorry Fordmke65... I thought you were the new proud owner...
> 
> Reesathereas: you got a good deal at $1775, original front lens, nice original paint, , with a speedometer (stewart warner) to top it off! Keep me in mind if you ever want to part with it.
> Ken-



I will keep you in mind should I ever decide to part with it.  It was a lot more than we wanted to pay, but how often will I ever have the chance to purchase a bike in this condition and age?  The speedometer is actually an Elgin.  

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 13, 2017)

While the boys Speedlines seem to remain fairly consistent price wise the girls models seem to jump around quite a bit. While you may have paid more than you expected I feel the bike was bought at a decent price. Maybe a little higher than some would expect but like you said "condition" is key here. Once detailed that bike will be a stunner and coupled with the originality will be worth every penny. Sometimes you just have to step up and swing. I've been accused of overpaying for bikes but have never regretted any of those purchases but have regretted the "ones that got away". V/r Shawn


----------



## Reesatheresa (Jul 13, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Great looking Shelby ... A little bar keepers friend on the rims - A light wipe down - new grease - pop a set of Johns US Royal Chain tires on her & she is back as a rider - appears to have a new lease on life with the new owner Reesatheresa - Congrats - well bought on this complete untouched original bicycle - Looks like she'll be RIDDEN not HIDDEN ... Ride Vintage - Frank*



@cyclonecoaster.com. Thank you very much.  She went for a short test ride last night. I am looking forward to picking my son up from school in the fall riding this beauty.  All the moms have the wannabe old school bikes.[emoji33] 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 13, 2017)

ATTN:Mods....I think we need to change the title of this thread.


----------



## vincev (Jul 13, 2017)

Are you talking about "Old Bikes Club" on FB ? Seems the bike sites on FB are not that good.I am always amazed at the lowball prices some of those people think the values are.Cabe is still the place .


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 13, 2017)

1938airflow said:


> This is why auctions suck.




Sometimes they (Auctions) can be fantastic!  Nevertheless, one needs to be prepared for any outcome, and sometimes one needs the "big-boy britches" to go home with the object.  Better luck to you next time!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 14, 2017)

Killer Shelby , please post up some pics of the bicycle when it was done !


----------



## poolboy1 (Jul 16, 2017)

oskisan said:


> I find it interesting that the east coast guys were putting a $700-$800 price tag on this bike repeatedly on facebook... Someone was looking to buy this bike for $200-$300 to flip is for $700+.
> Makes me want to move back east... Fordmike65: you got a good deal at $1775, with a speedometer. original front lens, to top it off! Keep me in mind if you ever want to part with it.
> Ken-



Look at it a different way..... How bout they don't know what they are talking about..... $700.00 for a bike in that condition....LOL....... A restored girls bike with those parts go for way more then what they where saying...... Bikes in that price range they are quoting are missing parts and are usually ruff.  Frank has the matching OG boys.... You should of chased this one buddy.


----------



## Reesatheresa (Jul 16, 2017)

poolboy1 said:


> Look at it a different way..... How bout they don't know what they are talking about..... $700.00 for a bike in that condition....LOL....... A restored girls bike with those parts go for way more then what they where saying...... Bikes in that price range they are quoting are missing parts and are usually ruff.  Frank has the matching OG boys.... You should of chased this one buddy.



There is a big difference in price when someone is buying to flip the bike or a collector.  I was at the end auction as a collector, so there was no way he was going home with it.  -Theresa

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 16, 2017)

I think the selling price was a very good deal for the buyer. Original, complete, fresh to market, deluxe loaded prewar bikes in this condition are getting very hard to find.  I only see small handful pop up in a given year. If its a bike you really want sometimes you gotta spend a bit more than you wanted to, Nice score.


----------



## blasterracing (Jul 16, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I think the selling price was a very good deal for the buyer. Original, complete, fresh to market, deluxe loaded prewar bikes in this condition are getting very hard to find.  I only see small handful pop up in a given year. If its a bike you really want sometimes you gotta spend a bit more than you wanted to, Nice score.



And it's a beautiful bike.  I had the pleasure of seeing it in person yesterday.  Once they clean it up, it will be spectacular.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 24, 2017)

*This thread, summed up, in one 'foto...*


----------



## ricobike (Jul 25, 2017)

partsguy said:


> *This thread, summed up, in one 'foto...*
> 
> 
> View attachment 649547




It's his party and he can cry if he wants to .


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 16, 2019)

LOL, this has been a fun thread to read on a rainy day like today!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 16, 2019)

/:


----------



## Reesatheresa (May 16, 2019)

OldSkipTooth said:


> LOL, this has been a fun thread to read on a rainy day like today!



Ahhhhhh, what a good memory! Don't always assume it's a guy you are bidding against. It could *gasp* be a woman and she could be on The CABE. [emoji1787]

Here she is right after I won her and after she had been cleaned and serviced. I still have her and she will be passed down to my daughter one day. It is my favorite bike in my collection. 

@OldSkipTooth thanks for resurrecting this thread. 

-Theresa







Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 16, 2019)

Yep, I don’t hear you complaining about an auction. Nice ride.


----------



## partsguy (May 16, 2019)

Reesatheresa said:


> Ahhhhhh, what a good memory! Don't always assume it's a guy you are bidding against. It could *gasp* be a woman and she could be on The CABE. [emoji1787]
> 
> Here she is right after I won her and after she had been cleaned and serviced. I still have her and she will be passed down to my daughter one day. It is my favorite bike in my collection.
> 
> ...




I haven’t seen you guys in a long time. Good to see everything still going well!


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 16, 2019)

1938airflow said:


> This is why auctions suck.
> 
> View attachment 643665View attachment 643666View attachment 643667View attachment 643668
> 
> This bike was at an auction today. I thought head up thare not hearing from anyone around me that no one would know what it is or at least being able to get it cheap. Lol not at all the case. Bike started at 500 i jumped in at 750 almost sold it for 750 then 800 dollars and jumped all the eay to 1750 and i stoped bike sold to a guy for 1775 man not a good day for me. I drove a hour and 45 minutes just to look. I hope to bike at least gets a wash and good tires. Only one scratch on the front fender and looked like the auction people did it.




We had an auction where two guys not only knew what they were doing, it was over in a minute. You could smell the blaster burns on the Millennium Falcon, it was hot and heavy.

On the other hand I was at that same auction around Thanksgiving and a woman sitting next to the cashier's window actually rolled her eyes back and died in her chair. Two hours later she was revived for what was to been a short remainder of life anyhow and we finished the sales at almost 2 am.

Auctions can be very strange, and they also tend to die from 'dollar bill disease' around here. Everyone wants it for a dollar. You can't pay bills selling dollar items when you are an auctioneer.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 16, 2019)

And I love happy endings.


----------



## blasterracing (May 17, 2019)

Reesatheresa said:


> Ahhhhhh, what a good memory! Don't always assume it's a guy you are bidding against. It could *gasp* be a woman and she could be on The CABE. [emoji1787]
> 
> Here she is right after I won her and after she had been cleaned and serviced. I still have her and she will be passed down to my daughter one day. It is my favorite bike in my collection.
> 
> ...



That bike couldn't have gone to a nicer family.


----------



## partsguy (May 17, 2019)

There was a women’s ‘55 Customliner I bought at a swap meet. Everyone was eyeing it for it’s Delta Torpedo-Style headlight, mint fenders, and seat. 

I bought it for my then-girlfriend, who is now my wife. Yes, it is getting ridden more and more. These bikes are meant to see pavement!


----------



## Reesatheresa (May 17, 2019)

blasterracing said:


> That bike couldn't have gone to a nicer family.



Thank you for the compliment, Tim!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 17, 2019)

Glad the youngsters are getting into the old bikes. There still is hope.


----------



## 5782341b77vl (May 19, 2019)

You can get a gem or garbage at an auction. You just got to know what to look for (still learning myself). 

This was how I got my 1962 Schwinn American De Luxe - at an auction. I love it plus at $25, you can't beat that! 

Unfortunately, I also got a 1963 Huffy F-85 at a prior auction $35 (before I knew what to look for). This bike is more hassle than anything else! Only good thing on it are the tires (that I bought). 

Don't get me wrong, not every Huffy bike is bad - just this one! If anything, I will use it in my Halloween decorations, then maybe a garden bike afterwards. 

Lesson learned - check then recheck before you buy! It's your hard earned money that's paying for someone else's trash (or treasure)!


----------

